# Lakes Region, NH 22" 1/12/11



## NHplwguy77 (Mar 6, 2008)

*Few shots of the snow and truck, We ended up with 22" total! so much for 5-10!*:laughing:


----------



## NHplwguy77 (Mar 6, 2008)

my front door when i got home at the end of the night


----------



## NHplwguy77 (Mar 6, 2008)

couple more, one of the pics is after an hours worth of shoveling when i got buried!


----------



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

i got stuck 3 times yesterday and last night lol. anywhere from 18-23 inches depending on the area.. craaazyyyy


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice truck and pics. How long did you end up plowing for?


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice truck and pics! How do you like the Snow foil? I wanted one for my 6'-9" but they only make a deflector for it. wondering if I could buy the big foil and cut it down?


----------



## NHplwguy77 (Mar 6, 2008)

i was out for about 20 hours, and i like the snowfoil, i put it on because it was a brand new truck and it was black so i figured it may help with scratches and deflection some.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice rig and action shots. 

I'll be in the lakes region of NH in a few weeks. Looks like I'll finally get to use my new to me Arctic Cat Sabercat 600 with that good base of snow.


----------



## plowguy23 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey Ken they make a poly foil for the smaller Fishers that might help out for you.. And NHplwguy thats a sweet looking truck brotha.. Where abouts in the lakes region are you..


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Love the fishers with snofoils. Nice.


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Great pics, tuck looks awesome!!


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

plowguy23;1196021 said:


> Hey Ken they make a poly foil for the smaller Fishers that might help out for you.. And NHplwguy thats a sweet looking truck brotha.. Where abouts in the lakes region are you..


They do?, Do tell? I have seen the snow "Deflector" they make. its not really curved, more like a straight edge that goes on top about 6 inches high. Let me know what you know my friend


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

What year truck? Tires stock? What kind size?


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Nice looking truck. Post up some shots of it all cleaned up.


----------



## ch973934 (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice picks and truck is gorgeous!


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

I love to get an experiance with so much snow like you guys, over here when it snows we might get the most of 6-8" and most ppl 1" and they think it is a storm LOL


----------



## NHplwguy77 (Mar 6, 2008)

its a 2009 2500 i put a leveling kit in with a 1" block in the rear, which keep the thing stiff as a rock when the plow is up. i put 33x12.50 tires on because it looked like a wet cat with the small stockys on. I will get a pic of it cleaned up in a few days, we've got another storm headed this way!payup 

Thanks for the comments guys!!


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

What leveling kit did you use?


----------



## sdplowing (Oct 7, 2006)

I passed you a couple hours ago in Tilton. Have fun tomorrow.payup


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pictures!


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

ken643;1198295 said:


> They do?, Do tell? I have seen the snow "Deflector" they make. its not really curved, more like a straight edge that goes on top about 6 inches high. Let me know what you know my friend


I had the snow deflector installed, first try should be tonight and tomorrow. Looks good.Thumbs Up


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

mint truck!


----------

